# Lesner Bridge Cam



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Is the Cam down ? The 2 sites that I use to see are both showing darkness 24/7.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Ain't that a kick, I never knew there was a cam! I need to get out more.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

its been like that for a while, hopefully theyll fix it


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

go to wavy.com, click on the picture.

ken c


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

man that means on my down time at work or school i ca watch you guys catchin them adn decide if i should sneak out for some action


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

not sure whats up but if u click the night picture it updates - u did not have to do that b4


----------

